# do you ladies experience any spotting with your twin pregnancy?



## LesleyL

Ever since i found out I was pregnant, every few days I experience really pale pink spotting when I use the restroom and am wiping. There is never anything on my undies, just the toilet paper. Occasionally, there is a bright red spot of blood. I am now a little over 9 wks, and it is still happening. The spotting scared me, and I got a scan at 5 wks 3 days, then back at 6 wks 3 days, then I had another one at 8 wks 3 days. Babies are fine- saw the heartbeats at both the last two sonograms. 

The nurse practitioner that I see said it could be from a number of things, and just to call or go to ER if I would get cramping or bleeding would increase. She said I have a very vascular cervix, and that could be the culprit, but she isn't sure.

Just wondering if anyone else is going through this? Although I have seen the doctor various times over it, I still hate seeing the spotting every couple days.


----------



## Alwilan

Hi, i had spotting at the beginning, then from 18 weeks I've had bleeds too. They still can't find a reason, which isn't very re-assuring, but the hospital have been very good and checked me out throughly everytime I've called up, so if it ever appears out of the ordinary or unsettles you, I wouldn't hesitate contacting them. The worst thing is even if it is quite common and unexplained it doesn't make you feel better, but I'd relax best you can and call if it concerns you too much x x :flower:


----------



## LesleyL

thanks :) i've kind of adjusted to it. its been happening since the beginning. the doc says she thinks it'll stop around wk 12.


----------



## wondertwins

I had some first trimester bleeding like that. The doctor said that little bleeds were pretty common with twins, and most of the time they can never pinpoint what's causing them, but they usually resolve themselves. Keep an eye on it, but don't worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

Hi, I had spotting at 7 weeks that lasted 4 days then again at 14 weeks, had scans both times and babies were fine, I was told that stopping is common in twin pregnancy as your body is producing much more blood than it would in a single pregnancy but sometimes there is too much and the body gets rid of what is doesn't need. I know it can feel scary and it's important to get it checked out, I hope this helps a little xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun, in all my pregnancies I've had spotting/bleeding in the first trimester, and the twins were no exception. I had brown spotting around 7wks, and then at 11wks had gushing bright red blood!!! It amounted to nothing, and the boys were bron healthy at 38wks. I was told that bleeding is very common in twin pregnancy :) x


----------



## LesleyL

thanks, ladies :)

i just hate it cause it isn't every day spotting, but it is close to it. the office didn't seem too concerned, since i have been there about 4 times since i got pregnant. its just reassuring knowing i am not the only one that is experiencing it.


----------



## jrand2more

I was spotting from 6 weeks, every day. My OB said everything looked fine and that my husband and I should just avoid sex until he saw us again at 9 weeks. The spottin stopped at 8 weeks.

At 12 weeks I had a huge scare as I was bleeding quite a bit. I went straight to the OB and it turns out I had low-lying placenta. The spotting stopped after a few days of bed rest, and it hasnt returned since


----------



## LesleyL

yeah. we were told not to have sex until wk 12 because of all the spotting. it sucks!!! haha but we are ok with it. don't want to hurt the babies.


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I had first trimester spotting as well. It was enough to land on my underwear for a few days and I had prepared myself for a miscarriage. I stayed home from work, called my Dr and put myself on bedrest until my appointment with him. This slowed it down a little, and when we went in for ultrasound to confirm the loss, we found two healthy heartbeats instead! The sonographer, nurse, and Dr all told me that early bleeding in twin pregnancies is quite common and there are no definite reasons for it as everyone is different. They chalked mine up to implantation bleeding, signed off on a couple extra days of bedrest (and no sex) and it all worked out! I am now 29 weeks with healthy boys and going strong! Good luck, babe... keep us all posted! :hugs:


----------



## chloe11

i had a bleed when i was 16 weeks. it got lighter but lasted about 2 days. they didnt find anything at the time, no cause for it. 

a week later they found a tiny hematoma, which they said was caused due to the bleeed. so its not what caused the bleed. there was no reason for my bleed. 

this weel they told me the hematoma is sooo tiny that if i hadnt mentioned it to theperson doing the scan she wouldnt have even mentioned it. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LesleyL

luckily, mine has just been light pink spotting. i haven't had it for a few days now, but i'm sure it will come back. thanks for all your help!


----------

